# Hey, it's REALLY time for me to leave.



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I've moved on irl and it's time for me to move on from here, too.
I know, I left before but hey, what me waffle. But of course.
As in marriage, so on forum. Had to be sure.  
Please leave good wishes and critical analysis on this thread.
(Yes, feedback is great, thank you, don't be shy but don't be hurtful, use a thesaurus if you need to buffer something harsh...)
I'm a words person so it's a shower/going away party of sorts. Words = gifts.
This is a good thing for me. But I do need closure.
It's a big step to leave a 'safe place' but I noticed I've been able to keep more to myself in the way of issues not because of censoring but because I'm able to figure out things for myself, better in touch with my feelings and in addition to being able to walk away from an abusive/toxic relationship also turned my life around in ways I hadn't imagined, even though it was 'not so bad' before. Being in an abusive relationship was isolating and scary. 
I'm not isolated, and I'm not scared. I'm okay, and I'm curious...
so now I'm going on a big adventure, uncharted territory.
Good stuff. 
I feel like a good cry, and I do mean a GOOD cry, so leave something hearfelt 
Christine


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Woot! Bon voyage!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

aww, you will be missed.
good luck to you in your new journey.


----------



## 1dayatatime (Feb 19, 2012)

I understand your need for closure. You give me hope as I am just starting my journey through divorce that I will get to the point where you are to feel less alone through it all. I'm glad to see that this board has helped you through the ups and downs. I wish you all the best on your new life  take care


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

My heartfelt best wishes for you and your future. Accepting the past as done and unchangeable allows us to focus on the future and the endless possibilities of happiness, close the door and step into the sunshine!

Cooper


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

2good2b4gotten. Sorry, High School flashback 

Best wishes in your big adventure into uncharted territory; I'm jealous. Your insight here will be missed.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

OldGirl said:


> 2good2bForgotten. Sorry, High School flashback
> 
> Best wishes in your big adventure into uncharted territory; I'm jealous. Your insight here will be missed.


That's sweet, and very kind, because I didn't have a senior year. 
Ohhhh, I think I left behind a fair number of posts to last a while. 

My insight has found a new home.
And there are sparkle lights there, and vintage curtains.
I do like sparkle lights and vintage curtains. 
I have a blog, if anyone is interested, search for cosmicleap or nootherblogbythisname on Wordpress, you will recognize the writing when you see it.
If you miss my thoughts, and want them without the context of a marriage support forum, come visit. 
No stalking! If you visit, leave your calling card.
I'm done hiding/censoring whatever you want to call it.
Life, liberty, pursuit of happiness. Freedom of speech.
Freedom from shame.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

adiós HNU, take care.


----------



## Unhappy2011 (Dec 28, 2011)

Good thread. I like the spirit. Right on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Things are not perfect out here in the post-life.
Far from what you would think.
But I can say that where there is love there is a life that is meaningful. 
My lover is in a coma and is struggling to wake up.
But two nights with him, he was a very close friend prior...stood back as a friend while i gave my marriage its second chance even though my ex did not deserve it. 
if no other nights like that, my life is complete. I have experienced the kind of love that I wanted with a friend, to whom I am deeply connected. If I never have anthing like that again, I will have been satisfied knowing that it does exist and having the memory of that love. 
I went from a night in icu to court and signed on the dotted line.
After I told my ex who it was (he'd been introduced when he went to dance classes with me, to this friend and others, both genders...) he said 'so soon?' like it was all about sex. I guess from his perspective it would be, considering how he abused the act so frequently. It's like he's a rooster and anything he f*cks he consdiders his. You can have that piece of corn, stay in this nesting box while I go establish pecking order, etc. Anyway, life is imperfect and I am perfectly okay with it. I was so unhinged after 1 hour with him plus the other stress I went to the doctor on Tuesday and got that great med I had before. The weird thing is, I felt better just after the doctor wrote the script, but way before I took any. So I think the better part of what almost killed me and also what set off this most recent attack was my ex. SO GLAD I went through the divorce. I know this is a marriage support forum, and he never HIT me, but he did far worse damage the thing is the soul heals much better than body parts. That's why I know even if my lover/friend is not doing too well physically right now, his soul is not damaged. He's there, the same as he was before, and I know that we are connected because even if not physically with him, I can FEEL him and when I explained to the ICU nurse, he moved his whole body and tried to talk. Oh well, this sounds so troll like but it's truth. The oddest thing. :-(
We had talked about this the night before it happened.
It will be all right. That was the mantra we decided to have, about everything. And there was a story, someone else's, that led into that.


----------

